# FRAPS --&gt; alle Games nur 60 fps??



## sandman2003 (7. August 2007)

mit fraps kann man ja die frames anzeigen lassen

bei jedem spiel obs quake 3 oder quake 4 oder HL2 is

er zeigt mir max 60 fps an

woran liegt das?


mein sys  

P35 board
E6850
8800GTX
2gb RAM
WinVista


----------



## mastermaisi777 (7. August 2007)

sandman2003 am 07.08.2007 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> mit fraps kann man ja die frames anzeigen lassen
> 
> bei jedem spiel obs quake 3 oder quake 4 oder HL2 is
> 
> ...



wenn du einen tft verwendest kann dieser nur 60 fps anzeigen da er ja mit 60hz bildwiederholfrequenz arbeitet .(korrigiert mich wenn das falsch ist)


----------



## Peter23 (7. August 2007)

sandman2003 am 07.08.2007 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> mit fraps kann man ja die frames anzeigen lassen
> 
> bei jedem spiel obs quake 3 oder quake 4 oder HL2 is
> 
> ...



Bildschirm mit 60 Herz und V-Sync an?


----------



## Peter23 (7. August 2007)

mastermaisi777 am 07.08.2007 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> sandman2003 am 07.08.2007 16:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Graka kann natürlich trotzdem mehr Bilder pro Sekunde produzieren.


----------



## sandman2003 (7. August 2007)

achso...  hab mich schon gewundert^^

und wie kann ich  das richtig messen?


----------



## docsnyder08 (7. August 2007)

deaktiviere doch mal vsync und lasse fraps dann nochmal laufen


----------



## sandman2003 (7. August 2007)

docsnyder08 am 07.08.2007 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> deaktiviere doch mal vsync und lasse fraps dann nochmal laufen




ne ohne vsync siehts voll beschissen aus, finde ich...


----------



## Blackknight (25. August 2007)

sandman2003 am 07.08.2007 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> docsnyder08 am 07.08.2007 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber mit vsync kannst du nicht richtig Benchen. vsync syncroniert ja die Grafikkarte mit dem Monitor, und wenn du den Monitor mit 60 Hz laufen lässt, hast du auch "nur" 60 fps. 
Kannst ja zum Benchen vsync mal ausschalten, danach zum zocken wieder ein.


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2007)

sandman2003 am 07.08.2007 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> docsnyder08 am 07.08.2007 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du musst dich halt entscheiden... entweder die "wahren" fps rausfinden, was aber nur für benchmarks und schwanzvergleich sinnvoll ist, oder aber 60fps "in kauf nehmen" (60fps sind mehr als genug...) und ein stabiles bild haben.


----------

